# Get the call during a reserve course



## Seaman_Navy (20 May 2005)

I would like to know how it works if you receive an offer while you're on a reserve course. Right now I'm a reservist who is about to transfer reg force. I'M from Qc and this summer I go in Halifax to attend classes. If I get an offer from the reg force and I'm on a course and away from my recruiting center what happens? Is it the reserve who calls me or the recruiting center. If you can help me with my interrogation it would be appreciated. Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## tree hugger (20 May 2005)

When I transferred from the reserves to regs, my unit wouldn't allow me to attend my summer training because I was more than likely going to be transferred.   They would get no return on their investment.   You might want to be looking for another summer job just in case they don't send you.


----------



## Insanehuman (14 Feb 2006)

Can anyone tell me if there's a difference if i apply in Reserve Force through high school or through a recruiting centre. Thank you!


----------



## Chauhan (14 Feb 2006)

If you're going thru "high school" by which I assume thru the Co-Op program your papers might get rushed through to make the deadlines for the course..and normally it might take a bit longer if not thru co-op but I dont see much of a difference..Considering your Medical goes fine, your PT goes fine, your CFAT goes fine and there are no problems in your med or background check and the next BMQ course might be starting around the right time a lot of factors contribute to the timeline of ones recruiting process.


----------



## Insanehuman (14 Feb 2006)

Raj  thank you very much for your reply. I graetly appriciate it. I just hope that there's still this Co-op course in our school. I just feel more confident applying through school


----------



## Chauhan (14 Feb 2006)

The next Co-Op program starts on Feb 20th..Unless you're currently in the process or getting sworn in this week..You will most likely have to apply for the course next semester which means you will be on the course for September or 2007.


----------



## geo (14 Feb 2006)

.... which means that you'd have to join the Reserve unit directly in the hope of a chance of taking the BQ, SQ & TQ between May & August.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (14 Feb 2006)

Seaman_Navy said:
			
		

> I would like to know how it works if you receive an offer while you're on a reserve course. Right now I'm a reservist who is about to transfer reg force. I'M from Qc and this summer I go in Halifax to attend classes. If I get an offer from the reg force and I'm on a course and away from my recruiting center what happens? Is it the reserve who calls me or the recruiting center. If you can help me with my interrogation it would be appreciated. Thanks a lot in advance



As of right now, Im in a similar situation. Waiting for the call to go RegF, but am currently in the midst of a Reserve DP2 Course. You need to be free to take all your testing, interviews, etc at the Recruiting Centre. Other than that, if you get the call, you'll be unplugged from the course and go to where you need to go.


----------



## geo (14 Feb 2006)

Most reserve units are pretty much up to date on this problem
(you aren't the 1st to go thru this) ..... you could get your call this month, in 6 or 12 months - who knows.
They are working on streamlining the Component Transfer thing - but it will be a little while...


----------



## Bloggins (14 Feb 2006)

Your units orderly room should contact you when your offer of employment comes through. However don't leave this in the hands of someone else or you could be very disappointed. I know that in my unit a guy wanted to go pilot. The CF was short qualified people so the vision requirement was relaxed. This was his only chance as his vision does not meet the normal standards. He was on tasking in Petawawa so he left it to the orderly room. After a few weeks he called to see how it was going and the fact was his CT never even left the orderly room. Keep in contact with the recruiting center and your orderly room. No matter what you will get the bottom line from the recruiting center.

Cheers


----------



## Insanehuman (14 Feb 2006)

Guys if i join the unit and go Infatry what will i do there? is it gonna be something alike as in regular force training? What are the chances for someone being in reserves to be deplyed on a mission in Reserves?


----------



## Chauhan (14 Feb 2006)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html   Infantry FAQ all you have to do is "Search"



Also this..
Soldier and the Infantry

Average Day For Infantry?  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/1897.0
Miscellaneous (PRes)  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/16013.0
Attrition Rates within the Infantry  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/1811.0
Advice (for new soldiers going away for training) - http://army.ca/forums/threads/17724.0
Is Infantry a Good Choice for the Army?  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13245.0.html
why the infantry? any help please  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/17975.0.html
Placement choice  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13587.0.html
A few general questions  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/12843.0.html
How is the Canadian Army in terms of Combat operations?  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/18507.0.html
Average Day For Infantry?  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/1897.0.html
Comparing the Regiments (PPCLI, RCR, and R22eR) and their bases  -- http://army.ca/forums/threads/25214.0.html
Infantry of Tomorrow  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/23394.0.html
Travelling and Tours  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/23995.0.html
What sort of things do infantry do when they are just reservists?  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/1821.0.html    
The infantry: Seeking to dispel some rumours  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/21978.0.html
why should i join the infantry?  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28222.0.html
Retention / Attrition in the Infantry - Ideas???  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25244.0.html

Infantry Officer

Infantry Officer  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/22903.0.html
which trade?  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/12811.0.html
Infantry Officer - 2005 Posting Preference  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26707.0.html
Training of Infantry Officers  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25788.0.html
Life as an Army officer  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/1155.0.html

Soldier Qualification

Soldier Qualification Location  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/1913.0
Soldier Qualification Course (Questions & Answers)   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/23622.0.html

BIQ

Infantry MOC Training (Res)  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/1915.0
What is reserve BIQ like?  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/2065.0
Infantry QL3  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/1968.0
Basic Training Compared to Combat School    --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/1990.0


----------



## Bloggins (15 Feb 2006)

If you want to join the reserve Infantry you will train one evening a week and one weekend a month. While you are on course you could train the entire summer or throughout the school year two weekends a month. Once you are a trained soldier you may apply to go on  a tour some where but it is up to your unit to want to send you. If you do well during training odds are you will get the opportunity. For the last few years rotations have been taking dozens if not hundreds of reservists.


----------



## geo (21 Feb 2006)

Reserves = up to 20% of deployed force


----------

